# Tarmac Expert or Roubaix Expert Price



## Sommy (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm leaning towards the Tarmac Expert or Roubaix Expert, but haven't seen them in stores. What is the going price for a 2009 model? I see the MSRP on their website, but what are people seeing/paying in a LBS?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

That's going to really depend a lot on the store. For me and my Specialized bikes, I've typically got them for %10 off MSRP. YMMV.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice choices! 

Before you buy, you might want to do some planning to decide what accessories or upgrades you want, then negotiate them into the deal with the bike.


----------



## jknapp (Jul 24, 2008)

lbs here is 10% off retail plus whatever goodies you can negotiate to throw in


----------

